# Catering Question



## smokedout13 (Aug 22, 2018)

How many people will a full hotel pan feed of mac n cheese


----------



## smokinq13 (Aug 22, 2018)

Well you gotta break it down, what all goes into the mac n cheese? some recipes call for more ingredients than others meaning they will feed more people. Also depends on what else you are having including meats, other sides and desserts. And what is the size of a "hotel pan?"


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 22, 2018)

As smoking said, depends on what else you're having as well as the diners. Obviously, football players are going to eat more than children.

That said, for sides I always figure about 4 oz per serving. You'll want some extra for seconds and left overs (if desired). So figure out the number of portions and do the math. Weigh you full pan of mac and cheese and divide by 4. That will give you the number of portions per pan.


----------



## AllAces (Aug 22, 2018)

Standard hotel pans with 4 inch sides typically hold 14-15 quarts. These are the roughly 12 X 20 X 4 inch steam table inserts. There are other heavy hotel pans with handles on the short sides for roasting that are larger and hold about 40-42 qts. These typically would not be used for mac, but the steam table insert would.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 22, 2018)

I find on the average a 2" full hotel pan of Mac & Cheese feeds 40 people.


----------



## smokedout13 (Aug 23, 2018)

Awesome thank you everyone that responded!

The Mac will be served in full size hotel pans. I wont be putting too much into the Mac for ingredients other than a couple different cheddars. 

Ill be serving 2 meats, baked beans, Mac N Cheese, slaw and green salad


----------



## smokinq13 (Aug 23, 2018)

with that amount of food, I would say you could easily feed 50 person... just remember that leftovers are always welcomed!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

Yup you got the answer. Also note that a gallon of veggies is labeled as serving 25 people. Based on 1/2 cup servings.

Warren


----------



## smokedout13 (Aug 23, 2018)

Perfect!

Thank you for your help


----------

